# affordable skeletons



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everrybody I would love.to know were I can purchase 5ft skeletons that don't cost 80.00$ each. Any good sights out there. 
Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's gotten so that the old blow mold skellys (bluckys) are up into the $25 to $30 range anymore. Sadly I can remember when they were about $15. And on top of that the bluckys stand about 4ft 10in and that is with the neck attached to the chin not the back of the skull as it should be. They also need a great deal of trimming to make them look better. 
Last year I bought two 5ft skellys from Walgreens for $30 each. They are a hard foam and look a great deal better then the blucky blow mold. No trimming is needed. 
There is an outfit call Pitini Ent. that has a simular skelleton but they are a major wholesaler and you would have to buy alot of them to get the $30-35 price.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the email I received from Pitini about the skeletons.

Mon, November 28, 2011 7:24:44 PM
Clarification on the Skeletons
From:	
Len <[email protected]>
To:	Len <[email protected]>

Hi All,

I received a ton of emails in response to yesterday's email, so I am sending this follow up to answer the 2 main questions:

First, The Walgreen's Skeleton is a totally different skeleton piece. Ours is plastic and uses screws and nuts to articulate the bones. Walgreen's is blow mold and uses plastic connectors. Our Skeletons are sold in Spirit, Halloween USA and Halloween Express. They retail from $79.99 to $99.99. We sell to these mass accounts who order 1,0000s at a time for $35.00 as well. The Walgreen's skeleton will not work with the corpsing technique as described in You Tube.

Second, we are only distributing the Skeletons domestically this year, so there is no catalog.

I hope that helps clear things up.

Thanks!!

Pitini Enterprises
13223-1 Black Mountain Road
Suite 431
San Diego, CA 92129
T. 877 650 -1885 F. 877 255-0204
www.pitinienterprises.com

Points to clear up about this letter

1. Walgreen skeletons are not blow mold (hollow plastic) but are a hard foam.
2. Any corpsing method will work with the Walgreen skeletons.
3. Pitini skeletons are sold through Halloween retail outlets.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I don't like bluckeys they don't look good and do need a lot of work. Well back to the Internet search lol


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

The ordering deadline was about 2 weeks ago for the pitini skeletons. They will not do ordering again until after Christmas next year. Thier skeletons are nice and proportunate.
The Walgreen skeletons were pretty decent too, I have 3. Pretty well made. If you watch your local Walgreens around September you might catch them on the shelf but each store only gets about 5. Talk to the store manager and they can order them from other stores and have them sent so you don't have to chase all over creation. That is how I got mine.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

How many do you need? Sunstar industries just had them at the Houston show for $25 each. To order from them you need a tax ID and their is a $200 minimum.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

@Allen h I was looking at 3 or 4


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think Walgreens will be your best bet. Just check in early, maybe Sept. Ask the manager if you can buy them out of the stock room, thats what did.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking for skeletons that dont cost 70 bucks i need like 6


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I merged your posts.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How is the quality of the Wallgreen's skeletons compared to the Sunstar version?

After looking at the specs for most manufacturers and retailers skeletons, I find it interesting that they call a 5' tall skeleton "life size". Shy of posing your skeletons as children, I don't know many places in the areas that celebrate Halloween that would consider that height life size.


----------

